# Suche jemanden , der mich wirbt



## jase03 (24. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen liebe Community,




ich habe ca ein halbes Jahr nicht wow gespielt. Vorher auch mit mehreren Unterbrechungen. Da mich es wieder reizt, suchte ich eine Person, die mich werben würde.

Da ich auf PVP Servern sehr viel gegankt wurde, bevorzuge ich andere Servertypen wie PVE, RP. Der ausgewählte Server bzw Dein Server sollte aber gut bevölkert sein.

Fraktion bin ich für beide offen. Am Liebsten wäre mir ein Tank als Levelpartner, da man so schnell in Instanzen gelangt.

Ich bin etwas ruhiger und höre gerne Musik beim Zocken, wenn das für dich kein Problem darstellt, dann meld dich doch.

Zu meiner Person - Ich bin 31 Jahre alt und komme aus Berlin.

Mein Levelpartner sollte unbedingt Taschen mitbringen. Gold ist mir nicht ganz so wichtig. Aber volle Taschen sind echt nervig!


----------



## justooo (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo, ich wùrde dich gerne werben. 
Ich bin ein ruhiger Spieler der gerne levelt. Ich hòre auch sehr gerne Musik aber TS wùrde ich auch benutzen um uns auch besser zu verstàndigen.
Taschen hab ich, Gold kommt aufn Server drauf an wo wir anfangen. Server kònnen wir ja besprechen wenn wir in Kontakt sind.
wùrde mich echt freuen. Melde dich doch mal per E-Mail unter : youssef.bann@hotmail.de oder INGAME unter Battletag : Mefildor#2359


----------

